# San Antonio TX area reel grinding



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Not sure if this is where I should put this but if you need to get your greens mower sharpened you can take it to a place in Selma.

Pro Turf Products LP
9468 Selma Pkwy
Selma, TX 78154
210-666-0808

Don't know what they charge, but they only do commercial grade equipment. If you have a trimmer, McLane, or trucut the closest place I have found is Austin turf and tractor in marble falls. That's if you cannot find a golf course super to do it for you. Just thought I would pass this along because I came across it researching for places. I know people have been looking for places in San Antonio. I already have an itch for a greens mower. Maybe I will pick one up towards the end of the season to work on over winter.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nevermind guy from proturf products just called me back and to just do a reel sharpening and true everything up it would cost 600-700. That is rediculous. Is this normal of a lot of dealers? They are a licensed Toro dealer


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ouch. Sounds like they are just replacing the reel and bedknife for that price.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Spammage no that is just sharpening and adjustment. If they were to replace they would charge you on top of that. There labor charge is over 150 per hr.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

@Ral1121

Did you call any golf courses to see if they can hook you up with a grind? Heck, do you even need a grind? How does your reel look? If you are wanting a greensmower anyhow, can you do a good backlap just for "good enough" to get you buy, and save that money for the greensmower?


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Not sure if this is where I should put this but if you need to get your greens mower sharpened you can take it to a place in Selma.
> 
> Pro Turf Products LP
> 9468 Selma Pkwy
> ...


When I had got my old Mclane, wanted to get some tune up done, I also ended up with such exorbitant price ask for tune up in Austin. One of the guys said he would charge me $45 just to tell me if I needed blade sharpening or not :lol: 
Ended up doing all the repairs myself. I replaced the clutch belt and did back lapping using a drill, duck tape and grinding compound along with watching a lot of youtube videos. It works out cheaper.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@gijoe4500 no I have not. I know of one course in town that has done reels for people. I was just trying to find an actual shop before I started calling courses.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> @gijoe4500 no I have not. I know of one course in town that has done reels for people. I was just trying to find an actual shop before I started calling courses.


I don't remember who it was, but someone said they got the super at Silverhorn to do it. May be a place to try first?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Silverhorn was the one I new about. I am going try a couple courses close to me though. I did backlap my McLane and got it cutting paper. Not great but good enough. I am going to try and get through this season just backlapping though and hopefully this winter I will pick up a greens mower


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Silverhorn was the one I new about. I am going try a couple courses close to me though. I did backlap my McLane and got it cutting paper. Not great but good enough. I am going to try and get through this season just backlapping though and hopefully this winter I will pick up a greens mower


Not sure on condition, or value, but this is up in the dallas area.

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/grd/d/john-deere-180b/6545803249.html


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm going to wait I think for a weeks auction. It's going to be a winter project.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

AUSTIN OUTDOOR POWER did my grinding on my Tru Cut. It was $125

http://www.austinoutdoorpower.com/Services.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ spin or relief grind?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is what the spin only mower shops charge here. Pay us $125 to ruin your mower.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I paid $125 for a relief grind on a qa5 at Indy. $125 for just a spin seems high.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is. Considering that a spin grind only takes about 15 minutes on a reel. I have seen and my customers have alerted me to the advertisments on TV showing the computerized, automated spin grinders in action. I deal with a tough crowd. They do not take to being dazzled with BS or charmed by flash. What they know is that after I relief then backlap their mower, it works well for the next 6-12 months. It is several backlappings before I have to relief again. I do have a friend that mows 30 lawns a month. I normally see him every 1-2 months to touch up backlap, once a year for a relief grind.


----------



## WLowery (Apr 3, 2018)

@Ral1121 I live in Schertz and have a McLane and a GM Flex 21...I only backlap them both...I have a backlapper and a useful trick for the McLane....I had a welder, weld a nut on the gear, so now I can attach a socket to it...remind me and I will send you my YouTube link. Pro Turf is a joke, I have dealt with them a couple of times and never a positive experience!!


----------



## WLowery (Apr 3, 2018)

Search McLane reel lawnmower backlapper trick in YouTube....the welder dharged me $20...holds and works great.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

WLowery said:


> I live in Schertz and have a McLane and a GM Flex 21...I only backlap them both...I have a backlapper and a useful trick for the McLane....I had a welder, weld a nut on the gear, so now I can attach a socket to it...remind me and I will send you my YouTube link. Pro Turf is a joke, I have dealt with them a couple of times and never a positive experience!!


While backlapping is important, a good grind to get everything sharp to begin with is just as important. Backlapping only won't keep a proper edge forever.


----------



## WLowery (Apr 3, 2018)

FYI, Sorolas in San Antonio does backlapping. I still can't find a place to do the grinding.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@gijoe4500 @WLowery @Ral1121 I gave Silverhorn Country Club a call today and spoke to their maintenance guy. He said it would cost me $80. I forgot to ask if it was a spin or relief grind but since he told me he would need my mower all day I suspect it will be a relief grind. I'm going to drop it off early next week and I'll mention to him that others here in town would like some of his business. I'm not sure if this is a one time thing or if they do this on the side.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> @gijoe4500 @WLowery @Ral1121 I gave Silverhorn Country Club a call today and spoke to their maintenance guy. He said it would cost me $80. I forgot to ask if it was a spin or relief grind but since he told me he would need my mower all day I suspect it will be a relief grind. I'm going to drop it off early next week and I'll mention to him that others here in town would like some of his business. I'm not sure if this is a one time thing or if they do this on the side.


Awesome. That sounds great. Let us know when you find out more after you drop it off.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I hope so. The local golf courses have bought into the no relief Koolaid as well. I have seen them ruin people's McLanes and Tru-Cuts.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

For what it's worth, I created a shop listing spreadsheet and would appreciate it if you guys can chime in on making the necessary additions!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

@Killbuzz that's awesome. Hopefully the dude says they do it on the side for a lot of people. Mine could definitely use it. I'm looking forward to the day, I can upgrade to something nicer though.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ral1121 @gijoe4500 @WLowery

Just picked up my mower from Silverhorn. Arnold did a fantastic job.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1963&p=46535#p46535


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> @Ral1121 @gijoe4500 @WLowery
> 
> Just picked up my mower from Silverhorn. Arnold did a fantastic job.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1963&p=46535#p46535


Was messing with my mower the other day though, and realized one of my blades on the reel was bent. So I'll probably just keep using it as is, instead of bothering with taking it for a grind. At least until I can find another McLane with a clean reel for parts. Or upgrade to a nicer mower. Glad to hear we do have an option in S.A. though.


----------



## WLowery (Apr 3, 2018)

Arnold at Silverhorn, did a grind on my reel for a TGM Flex21, it cuts amazing now!!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

WLowery said:


> Arnold at Silverhorn, did a grind on my reel for a TGM Flex21, it cuts amazing now!!


What was the turnaround time?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

WLowery said:


> Arnold at Silverhorn, did a grind on my reel for a TGM Flex21, it cuts amazing now!!


Good to hear. Arnold is a good guy.


----------



## WLowery (Apr 3, 2018)

@rall same day, couple of hours, my blades needed serious work


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

That's good to know.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@WLowery @Killbuzz

Just dropped my toro off with Arnold. I was a little disappointed when he told me he cannot do relief grinds because he does not have the equipment for it. Did he do a relief for y'all?

He did tell me that you can backlap a spin ground only reel. He said he will spin grind his reels once every 6 months at the course and backlap in between to keep it sharp. Goes against what most have said on this site.

This is really the only place in San Antonio though and the price is good for what he does.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Well just got home with my freshly sharpened reel. Not sure how I feel about taking it to him. To start the reel to bedknife was set way too tight. Tried to mow my front and the reel started squealing. Stopped right away and found that I had to loosen it up quite a bit. Ended up using a .002 feeler gauge for spacing and then moving two clicks closer to get it set.

Do not know if when I asked him about a relief grind he was thinking of a secondary relief. He used an old nearly and told me only the newer machines do a relief. So it was a spin grind but I do not know if a slight relief was incorporated into the spin grind.

What I am struggling with now is should I listen to his advice on being able to backlap given he cannot even set proper reel to bedknife.


----------



## WLowery (Apr 3, 2018)

Uh, mine was perfect...I'm pretty sure he knows what he is doing. What type of mower did you bring him?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@WLowery 
I brought him a toro gm1000. I'm pretty sure he knows what he is doing but when you fail to set the reel to bedknife properly which is something very basic, I find it hard to trust your work. It means you either rush through your work not worrying about the quality of your work or you just don't care.

Maybe mine was one in a million, but I am just giving my experience with the guy. As far as speaking with the guy and asking question he was very good. He even replaced a couple zerk fittings for me that were all gummed up. I guess the whole reel to bedknife just rubbed me the wrong way. As soon as I turned it on to start mowing I new it was not right. I turned it off wheeled it to the side and spun the reel with my hand. It barely moved and made the sqeeling noise with me just spinning the reel. I backed it off and set it properly and now it is cutting good.

I guess the lesson for me is always check the clearance before I cut.

I am interested though about the whole spin grind claim he made. Spin grind every 6months and maintain in between with backlappig.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Backlapping will not work unless there is an obvious relief. It really will not work with lawn height grass. The no relief mower set up can work on Bermuda or Bent that is mowed daily. Relief is needed to deal with taking off more than the 1/10 inch of leaf that is done on lawns. 
A spin grinder will put a slight concave into the face of the reel, but that is not a relief angle.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

The other thing I wonder about is if he only does a spin grind, why did he need my mower for several hrs if it only takes 15-30 mins.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Set up to do a spin grind can take a long time.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I know the reel to bedknife was fine when I picked my mower up but by the time I used it the next day it was tight. My guess is the bumpy ride back home could have caused it. How does it cut once you got everything squared away?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Killbuzz

Its cutting great now. Still going to be looking for someone who does a relief grind though.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ral1121 Give C & M Golf & Grounds Equipment a call. Arnold said they also grind reels but cost more. Maybe they do a relief grind.

(210) 657-3511


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Month later...a bit of a drive but Austin Outdoor power does mine and they do a great job. Haven't found anyone in Houston who works on reel mowers.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm in San Antonio and just bought a used Tru-Cut P20. It was left in a garage for 6 years. Honda engine starts on one pull but the reel is all rusted and dull. My question: should I bite the bullet and buy a new reel ($230ish) and bedknife ($40) from dolphin? Or should I see if Arnold from Silverhorn can grind it?

I have a backlap kit and successfully backlap my fiskars push reel.

I tried backlapping the TC yesterday three times. I got the rust off the blades but it doesn't cut paper. It cuts grass but rips it.

I'm assuming I need a relief grind since backlapping isn't sharpening it. Is that correct? But it appears Arnold isn't set up to do a relief grind?

I tried calling C M Golf Grounds but the number is dead and their website is dead. I'm assuming they're out of business.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@drewwitt

Arnold at silverhorn does a decent job but he does not do a relief grind. Just a spin grind. I do not know if his equipment is able to do a true cut or not. I think he can only do greensmowers. Next time I take my mower to get sharpened I am going to take it to alsacia golf club in castroville. Going to be twice as expensive but the guy out there will do a relief grind supposedly.

Also the thing that threw me off about Arnold is he was saying to backlap my mower even though he only did a spin grind. I always thought that would ruin the grind and that you were only supposed to backlap if you have a relief.


----------

